# I don't like pedestals... But..



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

This one is a cool old one. Told them I'd take it when they remodel. Nothing real special. Removing it Friday.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I like old vintage plumbing. Might be a date underneath that old lavatory sink.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Is it vitreous, or porcelain coated steel? I have an oldie at the house that needs refinished, going to get rid of it.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Porcelain all the way. July 7 1927... Newer than I thought. Building is early '20's. American Standard "Made in the United States of America" you don't see that anymore.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Dare I salvage the oldschool tub waste and overflow for my bathroom? Works perfectly...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Piss poor pic of the trip lever...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

dont laugh but that vintage plumbing stuff goes for some bucks to people trying to restore their houses back to the old days...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

That they do.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Had a customer that insisted I save the valve although tub waste was shot. 
Replaced tub waste and drilled new hole through tile,lath and plaster and installed new tub spout and piping. That valve was still in perfect condition.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Some of those old valves are field fit and piped directly into valve with no union.
Not an easy replacement:no:


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Man I have seen a lot over the years. Have not seen a set of valves like that. One on the left hot & cold, one on the right???

I assume it started off with a single cold & hot, then installed the left valve newer with combination.

Still amazes me, something new everyday.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

GAN said:


> Man I have seen a lot over the years. Have not seen a set of valves like that. One on the left hot & cold, one on the right???
> 
> I assume it started off with a single cold & hot, then installed the left valve newer with combination.
> 
> Still amazes me, something new everyday.


It's the original setup. All the older buildings have one hot and two colds. The second cold is "hard" for drinking, basically without all the softener treatment chemicals. 

These aren't a dime a dozen out here, but getting fewer as time goes by. Believe me, I've seen much nicer ones but by the time I see 'em the HO wants them as the center attraction or the new owner has plans to sell it for top dollar.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

OpenSights said:


> GAN said:
> 
> 
> > Man I have seen a lot over the years. Have not seen a set of valves like that. One on the left hot & cold, one on the right???
> ...


That is really cool. Soft to shave, wash, etc, hard to drink.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Trust me, it confused the snot out of me the first time I saw a third line.

Tradition kinda continues. I've had to go into homes that had been hooked up to city water after being on well. As long as the well is not cross connected with the water lines fed by the city, it's ok. Most people want to keep the well for irrigation and sillcocks, some still want a hard tap at the kitchen faucet and sometimes even the ice maker.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Saw something near this on the Queen Mary, while I was out in Long Beach. The bath had an option to use salt water to bathe with.


----------

